# Any tractor clubs in the Chicagoland area?



## NES (Jan 4, 2014)

I was just wondering it would be neat to talk to other tractor owners in person from the area. Anywhere east of Interstate 39 and north of interstate 80.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I am about ten miles south of 80 and 7 miles west of 39, just a little out a bounds.


----------



## NES (Jan 4, 2014)

Very cool I live like 4 miles north of 88 and 38 miles east of 39. I live in Batavia.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I am two miles north of mcnabb, il


----------

